# Very Strange...HDMI connection



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Been awhile since I have posted here...but read all the news regarding Dish Network.

Here goes... I have a VIP211K receiver that "was" connected by "one" HDMI to a 40" Samsung LCD HDTV. Last week I purchsed a 22" Sanyo LCD HDTV to place in the Dining room. The distance from the VIP211K to the 22" Sanyo is 19' or abouts. Yesterday I made these changes/connections with another HDMI (20') cable and a Video/Audio Splitter going to the 40" Samsung and Sanyo TV's. I connected the HDMI male to HDMI female x 2 Splitter to the VIP211K...only one HDMI female slot on the 211 receiver. Connected the ( the 3' HDMI cable that I was using before the change-over) HDMI cable to the 40" Samsung, and the new 20' HDMI cable from the other side of the Splitter to the HDMI female slot on the 22" Sanyo TV. Please Note... I can view on the 22" Sanyo tv what is on the 40" Samsung... which is OK as that is what I wanted. However, when I turn off the 22" Sanyo tv, the 40" tv "also turns" off...no audio, no video... the 40" Samsung shows on the screen...searching for signal. I can go and turn on the 40" tv and I get audio/video again with the 22" tv off. And I can go and turn on the 22" again, and all is working. It's when I turn off the 22" tv that I lose the signal on the 40" Samsung.

Anyone have a solution to the problem?


----------



## BattleZone (Nov 13, 2007)

Most likely the issues all stem from the HDMI splitter you're using. You need an active (powered, with on-board processing) splitter. If you're trying to use a passive splitter, that's the problem. Passive splitters really should never have been made, and are only viable for a few very specific uses.


----------



## audiomaster (Jun 24, 2004)

I think this has to do with the stupid HDMI "copy protection handshaking" that it requires to let the sending device send signals. I trried this with an active 4 input,two output matrix switcher where one output fed my 34XBR960 and the other fed my ceiling projector via a HDMI to DVI adapter. Never could get them both to work right, even with a DVD player! . Had to go back to conponent on the projector feed.


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

audiomaster said:


> I think this has to do with the stupid HDMI "copy protection handshaking" that it requires to let the sending device send signals. I tried this with an active 4 input,two output matrix switcher where one output fed my 34XBR960 and the other fed my ceiling projector via a HDMI to DVI adapter. Never could get them both to work right, even with a DVD player! . Had to go back to component on the projector feed.


I think you may have hit the "nail on the head" so to speak, audiomaster.

I'm calling MonoPrice.com tomorrow...where I got the HDMI 20' and the #2522Video/Audio splitter on this issue to find if they know what to suggest. It has to be in the splitter. There shouldn't be any other reason the "turn off" issue is in the 22" Sanyo tv HDMI slot.


----------



## dmspen (Dec 1, 2006)

I wonder if you're somehow running into CEC, Consumer Electronic Connection. This is a feature of newer HDMI versions that allow control of other devices. Your newer TV may be sending out a CEC off signal to your older TV. The older TV may not be able to send a compatible signal (or none at all) to the newer TV.

Just a wild guess here...


----------



## Skeeterman (Jun 24, 2003)

Follow-UP: Couldn't get any good results from...monoprice.com on why my 22" Sanyo tv setup. When I called...909-989-6887 for some advice. The lady on the other end who was direct from the no English speaking class from China in her lack of the English language...told me to use the "technical support" on line. After some thirty minutes trying to communicate with Drexel on what my problem was. He/She suggested I purchase a powered HDMI audio/video splitter. I told he/she I didn't want to go that route, and ask if they carried the 3' Hi-Resolution (5) Component Video-Audio-Stereo RCA RGB-Red White cables. They did not.

I'll just use the above Component V-A-S RGB-RCA Red/White cables from the Dish Network Vip211K receiver going to the 40" Samsung HDTV, and keep the HDMI cable from the Receiver HDMI female port to the HDMI female port on the 22" Sanyo tv. Hope this will turn out with correct benefits.


----------



## bobukcat (Dec 20, 2005)

Skeeterman said:


> Follow-UP: Couldn't get any good results from...monoprice.com on why my 22" Sanyo tv setup. When I called...909-989-6887 for some advice. The lady on the other end who was direct from the no English speaking class from China in her lack of the English language...told me to use the "technical support" on line. After some thirty minutes trying to communicate with Drexel on what my problem was. He/She suggested I purchase a powered HDMI audio/video splitter. I told he/she I didn't want to go that route, and ask if they carried the 3' Hi-Resolution (5) Component Video-Audio-Stereo RCA RGB-Red White cables. They did not.
> 
> I'll just use the above Component V-A-S RGB-RCA Red/White cables from the Dish Network Vip211K receiver going to the 40" Samsung HDTV, and keep the HDMI cable from the Receiver HDMI female port to the HDMI female port on the 22" Sanyo tv. Hope this will turn out with correct benefits.


Sorry to hear it didn't work out with Monoprice but I agree that going the component to one set and HMDI to the other is the better practice, even powered HDMI splitters do not always work with all sources and monitors / telivisions. I have one that will only work if both TVs are on at the same time, not what I had in mind.


----------

